# product questions



## sawmill (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello All
I have a couple questions about some leaching supplies.
Is anyone familiar with a website called Gold mine World?
They have two products that they make some big claims
on for leaching.
One is called Thio-Leach and is a sodium thio sulfate base.
The other is called T6.
Is this just more snake oil,or does it really work?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 5, 2008)

leaches silver from silver chloride (Or
photographic emulsions)


----------



## sawmill (Jun 6, 2008)

Lino 1406
Thank you for your reply.
The company that is selling this stuff,claims it
is a good leach,for complex,or gold ore containing
lots of iron,or sulfides. 
I just wanted to get some opinions from real refiners,
before getting too excited.


----------



## Shaul (Jun 6, 2008)

Sawmill;

Ask Art Corbit about GoldMine World before buying anything from them.

Shaul


----------



## sawmill (Jun 7, 2008)

Shaul
Thanks for the reply.
Their advertisement for Thio Leach and T6
sounded reasonable. But after reading their
stuff about getting 8 ounces of gold from a
ton of alfalfa,mining water wells,and refining
table salt,the bells went off. :shock: 
Since my pointy hat and cape is at the cleaners,
and I lost my wand,maybe I can't use that stuff. :lol:


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2008)

sawmill said:


> Shaul
> Thanks for the reply.
> Their advertisement for Thio Leach and T6
> sounded reasonable. But after reading their
> ...



But then, the Alfalfa had to be growing on soil that was 75% Gold by weight.


----------



## sawmill (Jun 7, 2008)

Irons
That is a good idea. I will just plant my
claims in alfalfa. Throw all that mining
stuff away and get a hay baler. Sure 
would save on lots of digging in the hot
sun and rattlesnakes. :shock:


----------



## watlarry (Jun 7, 2008)

sawmill said:


> Hello All
> I have a couple questions about some leaching supplies.
> Is anyone familiar with a website called Gold mine World?
> They have two products that they make some big claims
> ...



I used Thio-Leach on a batch of pins. Sat in a bucket with an air bubbler 
for weeks .......no results.
That was before I found this site. drained them rinsed them a put them
in a batch of AP. Thats how you get stuff done.

Thank you,
Steve and everyone responsible for site.
larry


----------



## Shecker (Jun 29, 2008)

I once went to Mike's lab and was not impressed. He poured some of his T-6 into a solution, made a green precipitate, and declared it to be rhodium. I said that it didn't look like rhodium to me. He swore it was rhodium but offered no means of checking that out. Frankly T-6 does not impress me and it smells bad. There are other thingsd I would rather use.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 29, 2008)

There are numerous agents which
precipitate rhodium as a complex.
So you can't rule that out.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 29, 2008)

Also some other PM's, since maybe 
the man could have referred to Palladium, Iridium
(called by some E-rhodium) etc.


----------



## Shecker (Jun 29, 2008)

My understanding of T-6 is that precipitates everything as a green complex.
Even the gold comes out green. With his older Big Red product the pgm's dropped black and gold yellow. At least that gave you idea of which way was up. But everything green -- looks like I did the last time I had a stomach virus.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 29, 2008)

A partial list:
Thioacetamide
Hydroxylamine
TiCl3


----------

